# List of Unusual Deaths



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I found this to be interesting reading...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some of these folks would qualify for a Darwin award.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL just finished reading these - I agree Roxy. I also think some of them are proof that when your number is up - it's up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A number of these people died from laughing. I never realized how frequently I've been dicing with death


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yikes!! Once I started reading I couldn't quit till I got to the end.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Roxy - take it easy there girl - living on the edge!

I was the same Hairazor - hubby and I read the lot and diced with death at a number of them ourselves!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

STOP, STOP! You're making me LAUGH!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Does this girl ^^^^^ have a death wish or what?????


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I was waiting for my last message to go through and caught the description of this part of the forum.....

_"Oddities Post weird news, paranormal stuff or any other thing that could be thought of as an "Oddity" to this forum."_

Call me crazy - but I wouldn't have thought this group would find a whole bunch of things Odd anyway!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Knock it off, you two are killing me.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe they are testing the death by laughter thing!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The one about Houdini is inaccurate. He had been warned by doctors as early as a month before his death that he had appendicitis, and that his appendix needed to be removed. He did not want to cancel performances, and reportedly told them that he would attend to the matter at his convenience. The story about the punch to the stomach was an urban myth, and is not true.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Scaphism sounds awful and it reminds me of something:


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Really wiki? do you not read your own articles that you link to? Saint Lawrence is not the patron saint of firefighters... Saint Florian is.


----------

